# Sierra Road, Saturday Dec. 11, 9am



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

This may be a good time to get on that road bike and tackle that heinous climb. We'll then go to calaveras rd to the bitter end then back to the car.

This is a copy of the ride from a few months ago. Parking is the same lot on berryessa road.

Fc

Meeting place is that usual lot on Berryessa road by that big Penitencia park
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...392101,-121.848485&spn=0.007424,0.008487&z=17



Last photos are here. Who's got stats and nerd charts?

http://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/20100910?authkey=Gv1sRgCLWa8Njn-MzNJQ#


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Nerd chart below. I may do this, but need to get a few more miles in ahead of time. Is there a half hour loop from the parking lot?

<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/48930792'></iframe>


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

EBrider said:


> Nerd chart below. I may do this, but need to get a few more miles in ahead of time. Is there a half hour loop from the parking lot?


You only need a nerd chart if you're going for a personal best hillclimb!

Oh wait... you are.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

maybe we'll bring out the mad fibre


----------



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

Im in. I was planning on hitting the road this weekend anyways


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

I am out, tis the season for roller hockey, have fun!


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

francois said:


> You only need a nerd chart if you're going for a personal best hillclimb!
> 
> Oh wait... you are.
> 
> fc


I don't know, last time was a few weeks after Leadville. And I have neglected my road bike a bit since I'm building a new one up in a few weeks.

I have been drinking plenty of beer since daylight savings ended and it started raining. I could shoot for a PR on post ride beers:thumbsup:


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

One day notice for a Sierra Road climb? I set an all-time slow PR on OLH today. I'm too fat and slow to ride in public!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ukbloke said:


> One day notice for a Sierra Road climb? I set an all-time slow PR on OLH today. I'm too fat and slow to ride in public!


Don't worry. The only record to be broken tomorrow are trackstand/stall durations on the wall.

fc


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

EBrider said:


> Is there a half hour loop from the parking lot?


Mt. Hamilton is always lurking right around the corner from there. Do a quick warm up on that.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

francois said:


> maybe we'll bring out the mad fibre


Those are insane. Bring them out!

"Suspension of disbelief" springs to mind - I think you truly have to believe in them to ride them.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

I am questionable. Need to wake up and do a little family time, although we are early. Hope to see you there, but probably 50/50 at best. I will bring some nice holiday beers if I make it though.


----------



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

Uk- happens to all of us!!! I went up last week and decided to take it easy. Took me 33 mins and it didn't feel like I took it easy. I might try to get there but not sure I can make it. Also, those mad fiber wheels scare the heck out of me. When he says "just use common sense" it means- Hey if your really fat or super powerful, these wheels might cave in! No thanks. If I don;t see you fellas, have a great ride. Be safe.

Paul


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I'm too fat and slow to ride in public!


Tell me about it. I had a pretty bad crash about three weeks ago - didn't seem that bad at first, but badly bruised rib, compressed spine, etc. Still hurts a bit when I breathe really deeply. Hit the ground hard enough I replaced my helmet. And on my Tarmac  Feeling better, but with the minimal riding, bad weather, etc. I've gain 10 lbs and am the heaviest I've been in 4 years. I've got some work to do.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

What? No photos or ride report? Did this even happen? 

Dr_John, sorry to hear of your fall. Really hope the Tarmac is ok  

ukbloke, sounds like *now* the time for us to ride OLH giving me a slim chance of staying with/near you!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ride Report:

DON'T GET CAUGHT IN THE CROSSFIRE.


----------



## alex3780 (Nov 7, 2009)

haha. looks like someone got a copy of the new iMovie! amazing. should give Tron a run for its money.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry I missed you this time. Finally rolled out from my house around 9:30. We should keep these up in January, short notice is fine with me given the weather can be questionable, but maybe 2 days is a possibility.

I have some great east bay rides if anyone is up for a drive.

John, heal up. I need someone to help with my break. Once you are riding again, 10 pounds will fall off like nothing.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Extended version


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

haha, great video. Cant wait for the sequel


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ok, this was just a very simple ride documented very well by Ron aka switchbaxer. Let me just give some highlights:

- in the fog, Marco almost got taken out by a person going the opposite way making a left turn. we need headlight and tail light blinkies in the fog!!

- on the hardest high speed wet right hand descent, Ron locked his rear wheel and went in the other lane. he saved it!!!

- Ron took all the photos and videos without stopping.

- we raced an alto velo dude and Rox crushed him on the last climb

- the new guy marco descends faster than us even without pedaling.

- while we were partying, a 'homeless' dude came up to us and asked for advice about his bike. His bottom bracket was shot and we gave him a couple of low cost or free options on how to get it fixed.

p.s we may see more of these paved rides in the future.

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Very cool! Are those "Team Leopard" guys going to be part of the real Team Leopard? 

Obviously, I didn't make the Sierra ride (spousal veto), but I did get to ride up Mt Hamilton yesterday. We started at 6am in the dark and drizzle, and I was first rider of the day to reach the top!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ukbloke said:


> Very cool! Are those "Team Leopard" guys going to be part of the real Team Leopard?
> 
> Obviously, I didn't make the Sierra ride (spousal veto), but I did get to ride up Mt Hamilton yesterday. We started at 6am in the dark and drizzle, and I was first rider of the day to reach the top!



Why no. This is us.

<img src="http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/500/23841301/Def+Leppard++Hysteriacollection.jpg">

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Here's some photos of the valley fog yesterday and the glorious taco truck on Alum Rock rd.

All photos are by Pierre Moreels!!!

fc


----------

